# Suche Free to Play Spiel



## KILLERKRALLE004 (12. Dezember 2013)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Shooter Free to Play Spiel?


----------



## Jesse (12. Dezember 2013)

Gibt ein battlefield was free to play ist. Wird soweit ich weiß auch viel gespielt


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (12. Dezember 2013)

Jesse schrieb:


> Gibt ein battlefield was free to play ist. Wird soweit ich weiß auch viel gespielt


Ich habe Battlefield 3 auf ps3 weiß jemad noch ein anderes Spiel?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Dezember 2013)

Kram den du hier findest Free to Play games on Steam
ist nicht alle, aber vieles. Sind auch Shooter dabei sein, dazu sollten sich Reviews finden.
Es soll aber keins wirklich überzeugen, nachdem was ich darüber gelesen habe.
Andere können das anders sehen.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (12. Dezember 2013)

Planetside 2 is echt geil!!


----------



## Lt.Muuh (12. Dezember 2013)

Du könntest auch mal Team Fortress 2 probieren.


----------



## addicTix (12. Dezember 2013)

Planetside 2
Team Fortress 2
Warframe
Alliance of Valiant Arms
S.K.I.L.L.


Und damit sind wir eigentlich schon am Ende der Fahnenstange


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (12. Dezember 2013)

EvilCloud86 schrieb:


> Planetside 2 is echt geil!!


Habe ich



Lt.Muuh schrieb:


> Du könntest auch mal Team Fortress 2 probieren.


Habe ich


----------



## benTi1985 (12. Dezember 2013)

WARFRAME!


----------



## MaxRink (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich werk auch noch World of Tanks und War Thunder in den Raum. Sind zwar eigendlich keine Shooter, aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## Freakless08 (12. Dezember 2013)

Xonotic
Warsow


----------



## Streicher1992 (12. Dezember 2013)

Rift ist echt Klasse


----------



## Xcravier (12. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt auch noch wolfteam, das ist schön einfach, da ist man sogar als noob gut xD (bitte flamed mich nicht wegen diesem Vorschlag)


----------



## Torndo (13. Dezember 2013)

Company of Heroes?


----------



## Torndo (13. Dezember 2013)

Entschuldigung, gerade noch mal nachgeschaut, hab es verwechselt, es gibt so was ähnliches, was wirklich Free 2 Play ist. Werde es posten wenn es mir wieder einfällt.


----------



## dmxcom (13. Dezember 2013)

Weezer schrieb:


> Planetside 2
> Team Fortress 2
> Warframe
> Alliance of Valiant Arms
> ...



Blacklight: Retribution
Heroes and Generals
Hawken
Mechwarrior Online
Forge
Firefall
APB Reloaded
Tribes Ascend

und noch etliche weitere ....

Würde dir aber Planetside 2 ans Herz legen wenn du gerne Fahrzeugschlachten magst.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (13. Dezember 2013)

Xcravier schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch wolfteam, das ist schön einfach, da ist man sogar als noob gut xD (bitte flamed mich nicht wegen diesem Vorschlag)



Ist an Wolfteam etwas schlimm?


----------



## dmxcom (14. Dezember 2013)

Würde ich eher als qualitativ minderwertig einschätzen


----------



## Xcravier (14. Dezember 2013)

Ja hat einen etwas schlechten Ruf, weil es jetzt Grafisch und von der Schwierigkeit her nicht ganz so gut ist, aber ich fande es trotzdem lustig 

Edit: ... und es ist halt übelst pay2win


----------



## El-Wizard (17. Dezember 2013)

WIe sieht's mit Prosiebengames aus? Passt dass in deinen Geschmack? Auf Online Browsergames spielen - WomenWeb.de gibt es gerade einen Artikel über Prosiebengames, vllt. ist dass ja was für dich. Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch einfach auf Prosiebengames gehen und selbst gucken 

Bei dem Artikel oben der Screenshot kommt von "Forge of Empires", kann ich selbst empfehlen!

LG El-Wizard


----------



## xpSyk (17. Dezember 2013)

Warface kannst du dir mal anschauen


----------



## Mastermind83 (17. Dezember 2013)

Schon mal Tera ausprobiert oder StarWars The old Republic ?


----------



## Cinnayum (17. Dezember 2013)

Er sucht Shooter...

Firefall. Ist noch Beta oder Early-Access. Die Entwickler wissen das selbst nicht genau.
Sehr schick, leider noch etwas inhaltsarm. :/


----------



## dmxcom (19. Dezember 2013)

Durch Weezers und meine Vorschläge ist der Markt eigentlich gut abgedeckt.
Zwischen AAA und Rotz ist da alles dabei.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (19. Dezember 2013)

Danke für alle eure Vorschläge!
Aber ich glaube ich bleibe einfach bei Planetside 2, das macht mir am meisten Spaß!


----------



## dmxcom (20. Dezember 2013)

KILLERKRALLE004 schrieb:


> Danke für alle eure Vorschläge!
> Aber ich glaube ich bleibe einfach bei Planetside 2, das macht mir am meisten Spaß!


 
Gute Wahl !


----------



## CL4P-TP (31. Dezember 2013)

Warface wär noch ein guter free to play shooter.


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (31. Dezember 2013)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Warface wär noch ein guter free to play shooter.



Das wurde schon gesagt


----------



## don-omar (1. Januar 2014)

Das spiel überhaupt !

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Online | Free2Play Multiplayer Shooter der nächste Generation


----------



## ЯoCaT (1. Januar 2014)

-.- tf2 ist DAS f2p spiel


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (1. Januar 2014)

ЯoCaT;6021746 schrieb:
			
		

> -.- tf2 ist DAS f2p spiel



Was ist ein f2p Spiel?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (1. Januar 2014)

ein spiel, das man kostenlos spielen kann, haeufig mit kaufitems ueberladen, die dann echtes geld kosten...


----------



## KILLERKRALLE004 (1. Januar 2014)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> ein spiel, das man kostenlos spielen kann, haeufig mit kaufitems ueberladen, die dann echtes geld kosten...



Achso


----------

